# a wonderfull failure



## spazman_77 (Sep 20, 2009)

well i a freind of mine and i wanted to do some thing differant, so i tore down a litle 1 cyl bar stock engine i had, and made up a set of foam investments from the basic engine.
it was pored by a freind of mine and he and i will share the machining of this engine
so hope u all enjoy the pics

the first pic is of the foam investments and the parts i mastered them from

the second pic is of him pouring the auim in to one of the "core boxes"

the third pic is of the two head castings, one turned out well the other dint fair so well, so it will go back in the furnace for a retry, after i make up a few more foam investments

the last pic shows the engines crank snout

if u want more details on our foundry or more pics just ask

and if you are near ft wayne indiana, and wanna visit, shoot me a pm.....


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 20, 2009)

I've got to start casting aluminum! Thanks for sharing these. ;D


----------



## spazman_77 (Sep 20, 2009)

our foundry is very easy to use and was very cheap to build, no casting refractory martls , all we used was some junk we had laying around and practice, if any one wants pics of a differant idea for a foundry, just ask and ill post pics and descriptions of our foundry

and dont be afraid to to try a backyard foundry, its much easy then one thinks it is to cast as home, we can do auilm, copper brass, but it does creat lots of heat, and you will get "that foundry smell" around the shop

but here is a picture of the foundry, as i said very simple, 1 popcorn tin, one cylender fabbed up from heavy sheat stock, an air defuser in the bottom( to get the air swarling, a crucible made from an old drive shaft, soon charcol, and a vacum cleaner for the air suply, very simple and very cheap


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a popcorn tin and a hair dryer it works great on Al and brass.
1 pound af brass in 40 mins.
-B-


----------

